# Importing Advice



## ShaneW (28/1/14)

I'm keen to try an overseas juice supplier so here are a few questions:

1. What would the recommended amount of juice be to not invite a customs issue. 
2. What suppliers have you not had issues with, I hear some are prepared to mark it custom friendly. 
3. What suppliers have decent juice that would make it would be viable to dilute a 100% VG with 50%PG to make it go further, without killing the flavour. I don't enjoy watered down flavours. Thinking of places like HHV or MBV. What I like about MBV is you can choose to add extra flavour shots which could lend itself to dilution?? Not wanting to resell just for some variety for myself and a friend. 
4. When ordering should I insist on making the package customs friendly? 
5. Anything else I should be aware of? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Andre (28/1/14)

Here goes @ShaneW, following your numbering:

I have never imported more than 6 x 30 ml bottles. Have not had problems thus far, touch wood.
HHV marks friendly without you having to ask, both on the package and the juices. Have imported from Goodejuice, but bottles were not marked customs friendly - won't risk it again.
Have tried almost all of HHV tobaccos. Buy at 36 mg and have diluted down to 18 mg without being able to detect flavour deterioration. See e-liquid reviews section on some of those juices. Have not tried non-tobaccos from them yet.
See paragraph 2.
HHV's prices are very good as it is.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## iPWN (28/1/14)

Hey Shane 

1: Unless you plan on ordering a few liters i don't think it's an issue.
2: Nicoticket ( highly recommended ) Goodlife Vapor , Skyline Vapor , Vapor DNA , Fuzion Vapor , Highbrow Vapor , LJ's E Smokes and Alice in Vapeland are the vendors i have ordered from without issue.
3: I tried adding 100mg nic base to 0mg juice , and even at 1.2ml per 10ml it did dilute the flavor noticeably YMMV. Regarding MBV do not order juice with nic content from them they declare exactly what's in the package, both myself and Stroodlepuff have had packages stopped at customs from MBV. My second order from them with just flavoring came though just fine.
4: Absolutely , i email before hand to make sure the vendor is willing to mark customs friendly.
5: Yes , place your order and do not under any circumstances check the tracking every 5 mins , it's best to just forget about it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ShaneW (28/1/14)

Thanks guys. .. awesome advice


----------



## Cat (20/6/14)

iPWN said:


> Regarding MBV do not order juice with nic content from them they declare exactly what's in the package, both myself and Stroodlepuff have had packages stopped at customs from MBV. My second order from them with just flavoring came though just fine.
> 4: Absolutely , i email before hand to make sure the vendor is willing to mark customs friendly.


 
My package from mtbaker, the label said "1 juice pack". The package included 6 x 30ml 36mg and lot of flavourings.
Note that many American online stores explicitly state that they will not under any circumstances misstate the sales value etc because it is against US law. Many even say something like "do not even ask" - they are tired of hearing about it. 
i know, because i have been buying bike stuff online for the last 9 years.
In the case of e-liquid sellers, most of them are small companies with limited sales volume, so apparently some of them are ok with doing it, maybe their perceptions of legal implications are different to others.


----------

